# Minimum draw weight?



## nhancedsvt (Sep 21, 2009)

What is the minimum draw weight that you would recommend for hunting deer and hogs? I got a bow a few months back that has a 50# draw. I thought it would be fine but it has aggravated an old shoulder injury from high school. Everytime I practiced with it I could only shoot it about 10 times before my shoulder began to kill me and my shots got sloppy. I have never had this problem with a compound bow, but now that I have started shooting a longbow I really don't want to go back. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bobman (Sep 21, 2009)

50 # is a good weight can you go see a doctor and maybe a physical trainer  and get some advice on exercises you can do to solve the weakness causing the pain

If a 50# hurts a 40# probably will to is my point.

 I think you are not looking for the best solution.

There are archery specific exercises that would probably change your situation greatly 

I'm almost 60 and shoot around 70 lbs no problem


----------



## Dennis (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw a video of a 40# recurve with a 2 blade head shoot thru a elk at 20 yards


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 21, 2009)

I would not have any problem shooting a 45# two blade broadhead at any deer @ 20-25 yards. Possibly a 40# because I pull 29 inches so that would make it about a 43# pull. The reason I suggest a two blade is because I think one gets better penetration with a well placed two blade.
Clay


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 21, 2009)

You do not have to shoot #50 bow to kill either deer or hog. The well sharpened broadheads and a well placed arrow will do the trick, easily with a #40 bow.  A poor shot might not kill the target no matter the weight of the bow or the physical condition of the bowyer. JMO


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> im not a traditional hunter but read y'alls threads a good bit...
> 
> but im thinking, you gotta remember too- you aren't going to shoot 10 times in hunting situations....you say you dont get sloppy and it doesnt hurt till 10 or so shots. You'll be fine in the woods for 1 shot.



I think he wants to be able to practice with the bow he hunts with. I understand his "question" as to lower his bow # or ask us for other ideas. I want to practice with the bow I hunt with too. However, sometimes I feel a little pain in my shoulder and I will practice with a lower pound bow. I still hunt with my #1 bow because I know it will be just one shot (maybe two)


----------



## robert carter (Sep 21, 2009)

I shoot 48@27 from a longbow with 1 1/2 wide broadheads. No problem. My Buddy John bookhart shoots 45 pounds at 28 with a 66 "longbow and has killed Hundreds of deer and hogs. No joke.RC


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I've tried the physical therapy with no success. I didn't know if there would be enough of a difference between a 40ish# bow and the 50# that I have to even make it worth my time. Like I say, I can shoot a compound bow fine because of the let-off. Since it allows me to rest it doesn't put as much constant strain on my shoulder. Also I have shot my brother's recurve and it seemed to be slightly easier to shoot than my longbow, though not as fast or quiet. Do you think a recurve may be a better bet for me right now than my longbow? Thans for any suggestions.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a huge felt difference between 40 and 50#.  I've killed quite a few with mid-upper forties straight profile longbows.  Any modern recurve in the high thirties should be able to send the same arrow as fast.


----------



## ButchMo. (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with Apex in that there is a huge difference felt between 40 & 50 #. Just in my own experience, a recurve of the same quality as a longbow, will shoot noticeably faster. A lot of deer have been taken with recurves in the forties. Again, just my opinion.

Butch


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 22, 2009)

Does a recurve typically have less felt draw weight compared to a longbow?


----------



## RogerB (Sep 22, 2009)

You can't really answer your question with a simple poundage minimum. Because weight is only one of the factors that determine how fast a bow will shoot an arrow of a certain weight at a certain distance.
If I were going to shoot a low draw weight bow (which I do), I would do everything I could to make sure my combination was as efficent as possible.
First I would shoot an efficent bow, generally that would mean a recurve, but there are some very efficent longbows (ACS and Morrison come to mind). I do think an efficent recurve can be purchased for a lower price than an equally efficent longbow. Also a recurve (just because of the weight) may impart less shock to your shoulder
Second, I would make that bow as efficent as possible; make sure I was shooting and arrow that weighed at least 10gr per pound of draw weight (bows impart more of their stored energy to a heavy arrow that to a light one), fast flight string and minimium number of strands (also lightest silencers and nock point possible). You can add or loose up to 10 fps in just your string choice. Put your weight in your arrow not your string. And don't put limb savers on your limbs past the end of the fade.
Third, I would make sure my arrows were perfectly tuned (a perfectly tuned arrow is probably worth 10# of draw weight at 20 yards, as opposed to a poorly flying one). When you shoot your bow, if you can see your arrows wiggling "at all", if they don't fly like darts, or if you are getting alot of fletching wear; you are not tuned good enough.
Fourth, I would read Ashby's articles about arrow penetration and institute his principles.
Fifth, I would shoot small diameter arrows (carbon).
By doing all these things you can make a 40# bow just as deadly as a poorly tuned 50#or more bow. Remember, it is not how fast the arrow leaves your bow, it is how fast and straight is it when it gets to the target.
I have a 41# (at my 26 1/2 draw, on a good day) WARF that I would shoot any deer or hog in the country with. I have a 36# I would be comfortable shooting a deer with. That doesn't mean my arrow will penetrate a one inch sheld on a large boar hog, but it probably won't from a 50# bow either. Shot placement is still important. But I do shoot 46# because that is what I can handle comfortably.

Those gorillas out there that shoot high poundage and have long draw lengths can get away with some poor tuning, but us low poundage midgets can't.


----------



## bobman (Sep 23, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> Does a recurve typically have less felt draw weight compared to a longbow?




No not really  but the longer a bow is generally the less it stacks and the less acute the string angle is, so the pull is the same but it will feel better


----------



## CallMaker (Sep 23, 2009)

bobman has it right. Recurve bows "feel" lighter for a given poundage/length because the string angle is less. Makes the draw feel smoother.

I am currently hunting deer and bear with a recurve that is 43# at 26" and have no qualms about that. My usual weight is 47# @ 26" and have killed many bear and deer with that combination.  Because of shoulder surgery I have reduced my bow weight (for now).

Any well designed recurve or longbow between 40 and 45 pounds should meet your needs quite well.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 24, 2009)

Good responses already on this thread. 40# @ 28" is plenty for deer if you shoot a 400 gr minimum arrow and a sharp 2 blade broadhead. If you are shooting lower poundage,  stay away from 3 and 4 blade heads. 

2 blades and a well placed heavy arrow does the trick on deer.  

Can't advise on pigs due to lack of experience.


----------



## NOVELLI (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello 
I bowhunt with weight 60 to 70# and after 25 years experience , i can say , to day with a perfect materials in bows and arrows, 50# is so good choice
I respect the 10 grains weight arrow  for 1# weight bow, 50# pountage bow = 500grains weight arrow .
That is perfect ratio for a very good hunt .
I shoot 15 to 20 yards with a good brodhead
Good luke for you ...
Sincerely
PATRICK


----------



## Night Wing (Nov 3, 2009)

My 66" Blacktail TD recurve is 42# @ 30" and uses a Dyna97 bowstring cut 3/16" past center. I use a two blade 130 gain STOS two blade broadhead. My arrows are 32" aluminum 2215s and the entire arrow weighs 614 grains. The 2215s are flat shooting out to 20 yards and it weighs 14.61 grains per pound for a heavy arrow setup.

My hybrid one piece Longhorn longbow is 68", 41# @ 30". It uses a dacron bowstring and is cut 3/16" past center.  I use a 145 grain STOS two blade broadhead with this bow. My arrows for this bow are 32", aluminum 2213s which weigh 590 grains. The 2213s are flat shooting out to 20 yards also and they give me 14.39 grains per pound for a heavy arrow setup.

Both bows have no trouble downing whitetail deer, mule deer, javelina and feral hogs. I will say this. I don't take shots on feral hogs over 250 pounds.


----------

